# Billing specialist/coder



## nprayer2 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am looking for a full-time position in either a coding or billing/payment posting position in the Illinois area. I currently live in Alton IL. I will commute at least 25-30 miles for the position and have experience working remotely. Please review my resume and respond via email nprayer2@charter.net

Melody Davis-Wilson
_nprayer2@charter.net__


OBJECTIVE:  To obtain full-time or part-time employment in a professional atmosphere which allows me to enhance and utilize my clerical and medical insurance billing skills.

EXPERIENCE:

WELLSPRING RESOURCES
Jennifer Craig 618-462-2331 ext. 2310
Dates:  08/5/2013-03/5/2015
Title:	  Billing Specialist
Duties:  Billing & submitting claims electronically via Gateway EDI; reprocessing insurance  denials; post payments from various payers to consumer accounts; downloading 835 remits from Gateway EDI and IL Medicaid Remits from MEDI system;  answer questions regarding patient account balances. 


AMH OUTPATIENT CANCER & INFUSION CENTER
Joe McMillen 314-653-5340
Dates:  12/8/11-July 2014
Title:  Outpatient Coder
Duties: Input all Physician Office Charges & all Physician Hospital Rounds with the correct CPT codes;  abstract diagnosis codes from Physicians orders and office notes, key diagnosis codes in 3M system. Import/Export all charges for the day; work charge error report & EBEW Report in Soarian.

MIDWEST HEMATOLOGY ONCOLOGY
Joe McMillen-314-355-5597 ext. 214
Dates:  05/11/07-12/21/2013
Title: Patient Accounts Rep
Duties:  Coding insurance claims with the correct ICD-9 and CPT-4 codes for Medical Office and Chemotherapy;  billing &  submitting claims manually via HCFA-1500 Forms and electronically via WebMD reprocessing denials; work aging accounts (establish payment arrangements/investigate late payments from insurance companies) and account receivables; answering questions regarding patient accounts;

BJC MEDICAL GROUP
Jeanette Fremont(Supervisor) 314-996-8166
Dates: 12/27/04-05/11/07
Title:  Insurance Follow-up Representative
Duties follow-up on denied (due to cpt, icd-9, wrong insurance info, etc) Missouri Medicaid & Illinois Dept of Public Aid Claims. Rebill claim once corrections have been made.  Train personnel to bill Missouri Medicaid claims via Missouri Medicaid Website using HCFA 1500?s, UB-92?s, Medicare Crossovers and secondary payers.

APRIA HEALTHCARE
Nancy Fromme (Supervisor) 618-343-3777
Dates: 10-03 to 12-27-04
Title: Customer Service Rep II
Duties: Answer calls from multiple referrals (drs., nurses, patients, caregivers)  orders for Durable Medical Equipment (oxygen, canes, walkers ,wheelchairs & etc). Verify all documentation qualifies per insurance billing guidelines. Input patient demographics (name, address ,phone,  insurance). Schedule day for deliveries and also pickups. Work Medicare denial report. Follow-up on all unprocessed orders.

APRIA HEALTHCARE
Vivian Harvey (Supervisor) 314-264-6044
Dates: 7-02 to 10-03
Title:  Illinois & Missouri Medicaid DME Biller
Duties:  Processing Insurance claims for Durable Medical Equipment (canes, wheelchairs, oxygen, etc); checking claims for compliance of billing procedures, codes, and documentation;

ALTON COMMUNITY SCHOOL DISTRICT #11
Rosemarie Young (Supervisor) 618-474-2600
Dates:  3-02 to 7-02
Title:  Sub-Assistant
Duties:  Assigned to various schools to perform a variety of duties (In-School-Suspension Monitor, teacher's assistant (assist students with in-class studies), Study Hall monitor, issue lunch tickets) for various age groups.

ORTHOPEDIC AND SPORTS MEDICINE CLINIC
Rosemary Mann (Supervisor) 618-474-8054
Dates:  2-26-01 to 2-26-02
Title:  Medical Insurance Biller
Duties:  Coding insurance claims with the correct ICD-9 and CPT-4 codes; Medicare/Medicaid billing; submitting claims manually via HCFA-1500 Forms; reprocessing denials; work aging accounts (establish payment arrangements/investigate late payments from insurance companies) and account receivables; collecting patient payments and answering questions regarding patient accounts; schedule appointments, collect copays, and check-in patients.

ALTON MEMORIAL HOSPITAL
Stephanie Reynolds (Supervisor) 618-463-7311
Dates:  11-14-94 to 2-17-01
Title:  Registrar
Duties:  entering patient demographics (name, address, insurance info) into a set computer system; registering inpatients, outpatients, and emergency room patients for services; answering a multi-line switchboard; collecting patient copays and payments; filing.

GUARDIAN ANGELS HEALTHCARE
Dr. Vera Carter-Shields(Owner/Supervisor) 618-465-3637
Dates:  8/98 to 1-01
Title:  Medical Insurance Biller
Duties:  Coding insurance claims with the correct ICD-9 and CPT-4 codes; submitting all claims manually via HCFA-1500 forms; Medicare/Medicaid billing; follow-up and process denials; post payments; light payroll (6 employees); answer phones, schedule appointments; train new employees; filing.

SOFTWARE USED:
CareLogic
Mosaiq
Sorian
NextGen
Medisoft
Medical Manager
MedX
Hboc
Excel
Microsoft Word

EDUCATION:

Lewis and Clark Community College 
Associate in Science 
Graduated 5/2012

CPC (Certified Professional Coder) ? American Academy of Professional Coders

Alton Senior High School
Diploma obtained
Graduated 1/83

Lewis & Clark Community College
Certificate of Completion - Data Entry Clerk



REFERENCES:
Furnished upon request


I also have a desire to teach billing & coding. 
Thanks_


----------



## pfmedical (Mar 10, 2015)

*Remote Position*

I may have some part-time work for you that you may do at home let me know if you are interested. It is a lot of AR calling. If you are not interested maybe you know of someone.

Please respond here and I will give contact information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nprayer2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes I am interested please feel free to call me or email me nprayer2@charter.net


----------

